# THE MOCK RPG SOUNDTRACK PROJECT IS FINISHED! COME LISTEN!



## Jack Chandler (Nov 7, 2009)

For the last 4 months, I've been slaving away on a 20 track album that was based on cliche places you would find in a standard RPG. The Mock RPG Soundtrack, "Aurora Divide" has been completed today, and I would love it if you would come listen to it!

I've had a lot of the tracks on my FA page, but all tracks have been remastered, some have been changed a bit. All HQ, ready for your listening pleasure!

For those who have been following along on the Mock RPG soundtrack project for the last few months, THANKS GO OUT TO YOU for keeping me motivated with your comments and criticism!

I'm still working on some graphics for the page (I'm a musician, not a graphic artist, so bear with me) but check out the album here:

http://jackchandler.bandcamp.com/al...../aurora-divide
http://jackchandler.bandcamp.com/al...../aurora-divide
http://jackchandler.bandcamp.com/al...../aurora-divide
http://jackchandler.bandcamp.com/al...../aurora-divide
http://jackchandler.bandcamp.com/al...../aurora-divide

And of course, C/C is encouraged and appreciated!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

AWesome


----------



## Jen (Nov 8, 2009)

I sampled all the songs, and it was very nice! The ending song's beginning made me think of Interstella 5555 and the sad parts. The Trail Through Fairfax was adorable, it's so Nordic and jolly even though it had the working pace to it. Fourtowns guitar was similar to one of Taylor Swift's intros. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBhglIBGyHI 

The pace is Jismbe was a little fast for my taste, but I can't say it's an absolute wrong . Otherwise I pretty much enjoyed the series of songs, it told it's story well.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2009)

this is really great. basically your style sounds a lot like yoko shimomura if she dabbled more in electronica. lots of fast piano, some synthesized horns and various flourishes. reminds me a lot of her stuff.

anyway since this is pretty astounding please take my advice and start making actual game soundtracks. you can start here; i'm pretty sure someone will scoop you up fairly quick for some paid work if you so desire.

this might give me gumption to finish my own fucking game (god forbid) o.o


----------



## Jack Chandler (Nov 9, 2009)

Jen said:


> I sampled all the songs, and it was very nice! The ending song's beginning made me think of Interstella 5555 and the sad parts. The Trail Through Fairfax was adorable, it's so Nordic and jolly even though it had the working pace to it. Fourtowns guitar was similar to one of Taylor Swift's intros. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBhglIBGyHI
> 
> The pace is Jismbe was a little fast for my taste, but I can't say it's an absolute wrong . Otherwise I pretty much enjoyed the series of songs, it told it's story well.



Thank you so much for taking the time to listen to my music. I really appreciate it 

Something I tried to do in my last song (End Credits Theme) is to incorporate little bits of melodies and defining harmonies from other songs into it. The beginning of that is actually the same beginning to Fourtowns, just a different key, instrument, and tempo, before it goes into the main song.

Jsimbe was actually a lot slower, but for some reason it felt like it dragged on and it lost the business  of the story I was trying to represent. 

Fairfax Mountains is probably one of my favorite songs of the soundtrack, just because I love to write marches. (Years and years of being fed Sousa in band will do that for you)

<3 Feedback, thanks again so much.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Nov 9, 2009)

Vintage said:


> this is really great. basically your style sounds a lot like yoko shimomura if she dabbled more in electronica. lots of fast piano, some synthesized horns and various flourishes. reminds me a lot of her stuff.
> 
> anyway since this is pretty astounding please take my advice and start making actual game soundtracks. you can start here; i'm pretty sure someone will scoop you up fairly quick for some paid work if you so desire.
> 
> this might give me gumption to finish my own fucking game (god forbid) o.o



Wow, that's a fantastic compliment, thanks so much 

I'd love to do some actual game soundtracks, but as it stands the only equipment I've got to work with is my all purpose PC, a bootleg copy of FL Studio, and a handful of free soundfonts I manage to scrape together over time.

If I'm gonna get professionally paid for writing, I wanna make sure I can deliver the highest quality stuff I can, which means I need more electronics! ><


----------



## Jen (Nov 10, 2009)

Your welcome, I hope you found the project worth it. =D


----------

